# Anyone ever hear of a Horseshoe Kidney?



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

My oldest son was in the emergency room Monday with pains near his appendix. After some tests, they showed that my son has a horseshoe shaped kidney. It appears during the fetal stage, both of my sons kidneys grew together into one kidney (and yes it is horseshoe shaped). Has anyone ever heard of this condition? I did some research on the web, and I know some information, I'm just curious if anyone else out there knows of anyone with the same problem.....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never heard of it myself. Is he going to be all right? I hope it's not a serious condition.  Keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I never heard of it either.

But I hope he's doing okay.

Much support to you and your family.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've never heard of it Morg. I'm sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

From what the doc told me and from what I read, he should be able to live a full and reasonable life. He's just going to have to watch for blows near his spine and he may be plagued with kidney infections and/or kidney stones. 

Thanks guys for the kind thoughts.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've not heard of this condition, but you and your son are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's good news from what the doc said. At least he doesn't need a transplant or something, eh?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow never heard of that before hope it works out for him.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, we just finished the latest round of tests. We had to go to a specialist, who shot dye into my son and watched it work its self thru his kidney. Everything looks good. It appears that the pain and the blood was probaly from my son wrestling with his buddy the day before. No more roughhousing for my son, and no football,etc. We have to go back in Nov. for one more checkup and hopefully he can just live his life.......


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good luck. 

Hope he can get on with life.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

As a new parent, I totally feel for your family. I thought I had empathy before, but one look at your child and it puts everything in life into perspective. I sincerely hope things go smoothly for you and your son.
Steve


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

*Hey Morgan*

I used to work in x-ray, and we saw horseshoe kidneys all the time. It's not usual, but it is not out of the ordinary either. We did a test called an IVP that checks kidney functions, and I don't ever recall anyone one with this variance having any type of kidney issues.

Good luck to you to and yours!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, I am sorry to hear about your sons kidney, But it sounds like he will be able to live a reasonably normal life, just not a lot roughhousing like ya said..... But look at it this way, less chances for broken bones now right? Hope all is well for you and your family Morgan! :>


----------

